
Show HN: An easy and simple landing page builder - qabilzahari
https://oneprofile.page
======
appleflaxen
You are basically just spamming your site on HN: 20 submissions in 9 months.

You're getting good feedback because it's an intelligent community, but IMO
your behavior is objectionable.

~~~
qabilzahari
I'm really truly sorry about this. But the previous submission was actually a
different product but with the same name. However, I understand your point.

But honestly, there aren't that many free and effective avenues for a non-
influential internet figure like myself to get exposure for a product I
create. Product Hunt and Hacker News are the most helpful sites.

I tried to get the word out at many other places but many times, it just went
unheard of. I can't afford those expensive paid launching sites and adverts.
So, these free platforms are my only hope and I had to post a few more times
than normal. This post that got this many upvotes and feedback, I never really
thought it would turn out this way. I got really really lucky with this 20th
post.

I'm really sorry for the spam but I'm just trying hard to make my voice heard,
too. I hope I'm still within the rules of this community.

~~~
demarq
I strongly disagree with the commenters. 20times in 9 months is absolutely ok!

I am honestly surprised someone would even take note of a single post in the
barrage of posts that is the HN front page.

Just as example I login here EVERY DAY and yet this is the first time I
discovered your app.

In the most respectful way possible, please please just ignore the thread OP,
it is 100% unwarranted criticism IHMO.

Keep talking about your product, write blogs, take out ads, post it to your
socials do just do your thing!

:)

~~~
boredgamer2
> 20times in 9 months is absolutely ok!

It's actually not okay and the HN system is designed to stop that behaviour.
Looking at the submissions this appears subverted through various subdomains
and TLDs, but its the same submission.

I'm okay with posting a few times, but 20 times? Come on..

Also, it will show up on the
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) for
days, so if you miss it, it's because you're not checking there.

~~~
qabilzahari
Hey there, I'm really sorry that you found this behavior to be wrong and I
agree to a certain extent that what I did was wrong, too. However, the
submissions I made were not of bad faith.

When I first started, I used a Japanese-inspired domain name but none of my
western users can relate to it, so I changed it. At that time, the product was
different than it is now, it was more of a startup community group to showcase
their startups on a profile page rather than a landing page builder. That
didn't work out. However, some users liked the profile pages I created for
them on that website so I changed the domain name to oneprofile.info, a
personal page builder (which is active and is used by over 2000 people).

After I launched on Product Hunt, some users requested profile pages for their
side-projects and teams. So, I bought the oneprofile.team domain and used it
for a while. Then, I realized restricting it to team doesn't make sense and
thought of opting for a domain name that is much general. Finally, I ended up
with the oneprofile.page domain name which is what it is today.

It was a long and arduous 9 months journey for me, a solo dev/entrepreneur. I
don't have a strong voice on the internet so I had to do something like this
where I keep posting stuff to get the word out and hope I get lucky and
noticed. I really didn't mean to offend you or the community.

~~~
craftinator
I appreciate the clarity of your answer, and how it isn't full of marketing-
speak and deflections. Keep doing your thing to get your business going!

~~~
qabilzahari
Thanks so much for the encouragement and support - it means a lot to me!

------
ignoramous
Congratulations on the launch, Yusuf (?).

A few points:

1\. The pricing (8 months free + $2/month), even though it is very
competitive, does make my brain calculate, "what if the 8 month free period
didn't exist. What would be the total cost then?" And the conclusion it comes
to, "a tad more expensive compared to other usual suspects". I don't think
that was your intention and I don't know if others think so, too, but that was
my first reaction to it.

2\. Access to the page builders without having to sign up would be a plus.
Ref, divjoy:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20688044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20688044).
Doing so might be difficult, so don't spend too much effort on it as I am not
sure if it would actually help increase the sign-ups. It will make me try,
though.

3\. Please see if you can improve performance. A demo page you linked to from
the website is absymally slow:
[https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=...](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/insights/?url=https%3A%2F%2Foneprofile.giftworks.io%2F)

First Contentful Paint: 5.2s

Speed Index: 6.2s

Time to Interactive: 13.1s

First Meaningful Paint:6.1s

First CPU Idle: 10.5s

Max Potential First Input Delay: 320ms

4\. It is absolutely great you offer TLS and custom domains for free, but do
you also offer a choice to _turn off_ analytics?

I love the dark mode. The colours (with or without dark mode) are really
pleasant.

~~~
qabilzahari
Thanks so much for the kind words, suggestions, and feedback!

Yes, I'm Yusuf here, haha.

1\. I believe the pricing is very flexible and competitive when compared to
other usual suspects. Let's take Carrd.co as an example. Carrd doesn't offer
monthly plans and a plan which offers custom domain costs $19 per year. What
if you only need to use a page for 1 month? oneprofile.page with custom domain
feature is available for $4 per month on the basic plan. Our yearly plans are
50% off and are far affordable compared to Carrd's. Carrd is great as it
allows deeper customizability with CSS and JS. oneprofile.page is perfect for
simple and quick use-cases.

2\. Yes, you're right. I've been reading a couple of comments about it, too.
I'll see what I can do about it!

3\. Yes, I aware of it, too. I'm working hard to make it faster and will work
on it gradually.

4\. Is privacy your concern? Because the in-app analytics are not invasive at
all. It simply counts visits and it doesn't detect any more than that e.g.
gender, country, age etc. If you want deeper page insights with privacy
friendly analytics, you can connect to Fathom or Plausible analytics.

Thank you so much for the nice comment on dark mode! Worked pretty hard to get
it right. Still need some polishing though!

Hope you love the experience so far! And please share any other feedback that
you have, I'm eager to listen and improve.

------
KingOfCoders
Very confusing page, it says "Get started for free" and when you sign up and
want to publish it says "$2/month Billed at $24 per year • 8 months free!" \-
what does that even mean? 8 month free, then $2/month? How can it be free if
I'm billed $24 upfront?

~~~
qabilzahari
Right, please bear with me since I'm pretty new to setting up pricing plans.
I've been learning through observations but am happy to listen to feedback.
I'll try to clarify here:

It's free to get started and use the product in private for however long you
want, only pay when you want to publish the pages live.

The pricing plans are relative to the monthly plans. For example, the Plus
monthly plan costs $8 per month or $96 per year. Plus yearly plan is 50% off,
so it costs $4 per month or $48 per year. $48 per year is equivalent to 6
months of what you will pay for if you opted for the Plus monthly plan hence
it is 6 months free. The same logic applies to Beta Special 75% off.

Hope that clarifies! I figured I need to work on the wordings better—thanks
for sharing your thoughts, really appreciate it.

------
barbegal
If you are offering a service to create a landing page then you really need a
top notch landing page yourself. Some improvements:

* Don't offer a call to action that directs straight to a signup page, it is very off-putting and you lose users there

* Put more content above the fold. There is too little useful content above the fold.

* The images are lovely but they are massive over 1MB for this one which could be less than 10kB at the rendered size in my browser [https://cdn2.oneprofile.page/assets/3-b57554fe9a488e6cdc3c9a...](https://cdn2.oneprofile.page/assets/3-b57554fe9a488e6cdc3c9a3701498f00a8318460ce80535670845c1866a66c1a.png)

~~~
qabilzahari
Ah, I see. You're right. Thank you so much for the detailed feedback and
insights. I'll see what I can do to improve! Hope you gave it a try!

~~~
virgil_disgr4ce
Also, there is one specific thing that I absolutely require, which is an
option that puts large screenshots/video of the product (software) in action
at the very top. I didn't see anything like that so it's a non-starter for me.

~~~
qabilzahari
There's a feature called Profile Video where you can add a video from YouTube
as your profile video instead of photo. Have a look at this demo page and see
whether it fits your needs:

[https://parkrun.oneprofile.page/](https://parkrun.oneprofile.page/)

Hope it helps!

~~~
virgil_disgr4ce
Wow, it's so tiny!

~~~
qabilzahari
But it's expandable :)

------
flattone
Would i try it? Yes right up until i have to sign in.

~~~
jerzyt
I completely agree. So many business shoot themselves in the foot requiring to
sign up to quickly. At least let me have a taste of what I'm signing up for.
Quite often there's a complete mismatch between my needs and the vendor's
offering, and I don't want to waste time.

~~~
qabilzahari
I see. Thank you so much for your reasoning. I honestly never thought signing
up was such a blocker. Personally, I sign up with google or use LastPass, and
if I don't like it, I'll just delete the account after trying. But you're
right, at least a quick demo of how it works will be pretty helpful. I'll see
what I can do. Thanks again!

~~~
jerzyt
I really like you being open minded about it. Kudos for that. I see a lot that
a lot of online retailers want you to create an account before you can browse.
You can browse Amazon, the biggest online retailer, without an account.
Something worth considering.

~~~
qabilzahari
Thank you very much. Same goes for you, thank you for sharing your arguments
and reasons, I learned a lot from reading others' comments. I can't promise
immediate implementation because it'll take some time to do it but thank you
for raising this up! I think I'll eventually do it sometime soon.

------
Brajeshwar
I signed up, look around, tried, and created a page. I wish I was creating a
site/website and then adding pages.

Unable to find my way quickly enough to claim/pay the 75% discount.

Here is my personal view;

The user experience on the site is too noisy with too many elements all over
the page, and the constant reminders isn’t helping.

I would suggest to tone down the excitements happening on the pages.

I was under the impression that people create a landing page(s) of their
websites/domains. Can we make it clear what they are creating? Will it not be
-- site > page(s)?

Are you going to charge me depending on how many pages I create, or am I
creating per site account and then charged for the number of pages in that
site.

Not an endorsement, but I’m a lifetime premium account (I think via Sumo) of
[https://landingi.com](https://landingi.com) (too many repetitive elements),
and I’m a paying customer of [https://carrd.co](https://carrd.co) (best so
far) for the past few years.

~~~
monkeydust
Carrd looks very good on the surface - product and pricing. Will probably
sign-up.

~~~
qabilzahari
It definitely is! But I hope you'll give my product a try, too :)

------
fhennig
Okay. I usually don't comment on this stuff, but this time I would actually
enjoy a tool like that, because I'm currently struggling with building a
landing page for one of my project, because I have no experience building
websites.

The feature set looks alright, although it was a bit difficult to discover
what the features actually are. If it is a website builder I would like to see
a demo or at least screenshots of the actual building.

It was unclear to me that this includes hosting as well. I was hoping to get a
tool where I can make a one-off payment to build a simple static landing page
that I can put into my static FTP host that I already have.

~~~
jacob_rezi
Always suggest
[https://designmodo.com/startup/](https://designmodo.com/startup/)

It was used to build [https://rezi.io](https://rezi.io)

It took me just 5 days - super fast

~~~
qabilzahari
That's great to hear, and your site looks dope.

Anyway, I hope my product [https://oneprofile.page](https://oneprofile.page)
gives people more choices to choose from.

------
lpellis
Your signup page does not show at all on an iPad. (I made a tool to find these
kinds of errors, you can see the results here:
[https://app.pagewatch.dev/8c381890f2e599beec475be2a3ac19a030...](https://app.pagewatch.dev/8c381890f2e599beec475be2a3ac19a03075b357/explore/pages/details?url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.oneprofile.page%2Fsignup)
)

~~~
qabilzahari
Shoot. Thanks a million for the heads up!

------
interestica
Thing that stood out at a glance: The box for 'dark mode' is bright green. The
box for 'more features' is dark grey. And the alternating text colour choices
in the dark grey box can be hard to read.

Glad you've pierced the HN bubble and are getting some wide feedback.

~~~
qabilzahari
Right! I'm not an expert in colors so your feedback is really valuable to me.
So, thank you. I just had it in random colors, lol. Figured it needed some
fixing. Cheers!

------
xiwenc
Looks nice! The pricing is a bit confusing: is basic plan free? How does that
relate to the trial week?

~~~
qabilzahari
Thank you! And I'm really sorry about the confusion.

Since I'm giving a 75% discount to beta users, the basic plan would've not
cost anything. So, I made it not applicable to choose it if you enrolled in
the beta program.

On a normal yearly plan, the basic plan costs $2 per month. If you enrolled in
the Beta Program, the plus plan costs the same as the normal yearly basic plan
at $2 per month.

Hope it clarifies :)

------
superasn
All I see is Bugsnap icon?

------
ta1234567890
Does it integrate with other systems, like Wordpress? Instapage has a plungin
for Wordpress that makes it really easy to use their landing pages within your
website/blog. Does oneprofile have anything like that?

~~~
qabilzahari
Hey there, thanks for asking! Unfortunately not. There's no such integration.
Instapage costs $149-$199 monthly so naturally, they have many more resources
and features that they can provide. One Profile tries to provide a nice,
simple yet practical landing pages that are affordable for the masses.

------
badsectoracula
Hm, i clicked the Get Started button but nothing shows up here:
[https://i.imgur.com/HSN8YEP.png](https://i.imgur.com/HSN8YEP.png)

~~~
qabilzahari
Ah, it might take a while to show up since there's a pretty picture of a 3-d
lady mopping the signup page. Maybe give it some time to load. Thanks!

~~~
badsectoracula
It didn't show up at all, but i figured out that if i resize my browser it
appears. Not sure why.

~~~
qabilzahari
It's that right!? Hmm, it must be the port view. It may be an error on my
end—will check it out. Thanks for the heads up!

------
martin-adams
Congrats! I haven't tested it out as I would love to see a screenshot or video
demo before giving away any personal information to know if does what I think
it does.

~~~
qabilzahari
Thanks! Yes definitely, there are 3 different demos on the home page but I'll
just leave you some links here so it'll be easier:

A product page demo:
[https://cssscan.oneprofile.page/](https://cssscan.oneprofile.page/)

An about page demo:
[https://oneprofile.giftworks.io/](https://oneprofile.giftworks.io/)

A community page demo:
[https://parkrun.oneprofile.page/](https://parkrun.oneprofile.page/)

My previous product was a personal page builder and we got to no.1 on Product
Hunt the other day ([https://www.producthunt.com/posts/one-
profile](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/one-profile)). This new product, a
landing page builder, is a continuation of the many requests we got.

Hope it helps! And thank you so much for checking out!

------
KingOfCoders
I've got the need for a cheap, 1 page, custom domain service. I looked at 1MB
again but they are no longer free for a custom domain.

Any alternatives?

~~~
qabilzahari
Hey there again. I actually have another similar product for a one-pager here,
[https://oneprofile.info](https://oneprofile.info)

Hope it helps!

~~~
KingOfCoders
Thanks!

~~~
qabilzahari
Gladly! You can try carrd.co, too. It's a pretty nice alternative!

------
skilled
I'm not sure I agree with the choice of the emoji used for the testimonials
section.

------
__alias
First thoughts: Really love the design / theme!

~~~
qabilzahari
Thank you so much! Glad you love it!

